

 A Proposal to Fix Online Identity - AdamFernandez
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/a_proposal_to_fix_online_identity.php#more

======
Abundnce10
I think the biggest deterrent from online voting is the fact that it's hard to
verify who a person is. If every person had one specific, Online Identity
(like the one you describe), we would be a lot closer towards adopting a
system of online voting.

